# Looking for Real Estate Agent! Help!!!



## annauk (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Just relocate to Dubai and looking for apartment in Marina area. Heard that and also been reading the thread of this forum about real estate agent here, they don't keen to response the enquiry.

Been making few phone calls, it either no call-back or they ask me sent them message through whatsapp to arrange the viewing, but then they never reply you. Get a bit frustrating and really need to find a place to live.

Does anyone knows or can recommend any agent for me? I really appreciate it!

Thanks very much!

Cheers!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

annauk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just relocate to Dubai and looking for apartment in Marina area. Heard that and also been reading the thread of this forum about real estate agent here, they don't keen to response the enquiry.
> 
> ...


Please have a look at Dubizzle, lots of flats and agents there. They should respond for 5%.


----------



## annauk (Oct 13, 2016)

Sunder said:


> Please have a look at Dubizzle, lots of flats and agents there. They should respond for 5%.


Hi 
Yes I been looking at Dubizzle, and contacted those agents, but didn't get any luck to even arrange the viewings


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

annauk said:


> Hi
> Yes I been looking at Dubizzle, and contacted those agents, but didn't get any luck to even arrange the viewings


Unbelievable !!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup - probably the most frustrating part for me when we moved here.

Unfortunately, there's no trick to this, other than just contacting as many agents as you can from Dubizzle or PropertyFinder. I have even worked with 'recommendations' who behaved the exact same way.


----------



## houssam (Jan 27, 2013)

annauk said:


> Hi
> Yes I been looking at Dubizzle, and contacted those agents, but didn't get any luck to even arrange the viewings


Hi ,
Maybe they don't have what you're looking for , you need to compromise little bit .
here's number of one agent i believe she can assist you 0529060514.
Good luck.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Problem with classifieds here is one apartment being advertised by ten real estate companies.. or at times the apartment doesn't even exist and the ad is there just to get the enquiry so they can hook you up with something else. It is so obvious when you see the generic pictures posted of community as opposed to the unit itself. Or same pictures on multiple listings. 

I wonder if these recent changes introduced by RERA which require all property ads to be pre approved by the regulator has helped.. In my view it would clean up majority of the classified databases.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

saya123 said:


> I wonder if these recent changes introduced by RERA which require all property ads to be pre approved by the regulator has helped.


I believe that is for sales, not rentals.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the press release mentioned all property ads.. wasn't specific for sales or rentals!


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Blissimi were helpful. Call Tinicia or Roxanne.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Julie (050) 926-6724


----------

